# bidding I'm in N.C just wondering what other people are.



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

When bidding a.new home how do you guyes bid [email protected] or price per fixture we.are trying to get anywhere from 600 to 1000 per fixture not including the.fixture but some guyes in town are doing track homes for 425 per fixture including the fixture I don't know how these guyes still keep the doors open hell a tub shower combo and a valve.can run u around 300 or more just wondering what you.guyes charge


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

425 finished,,,,sounds a little shady. My spec homes are around 800 plus cost of fixtures. Ive been watching the cheap plumbers move out of town. But i am trying to get away from rough in, and more towards commercial repipes, with press fittings and emphasis on longer warranty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If they are doing it at that price let them do it and wait until they are gone...:whistling2:

It won't be long....:laughing:


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Well thanks to the first couple of.post they had good input but who is user u666a he is an a-- I'm new to the page and don't have any pic up yet but I will as time passes I don't take a.bunch of pictures of my work because I'm normally to busy and don't remember to I run my company I don't ride the clock like some of my employee I'm normally more worried about getting the next job going anyway thanks for the input and for some of.you guys who took up for me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sir Blue,

UA is a stand up guy. I think you might have misunderstood some of the banter from the posts that the Greenlettermen have swept up. Hopefully your thread is back on track.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not being a new construction guy I might be off on this, but...I don't see why any GC would take on a trade sub at T&M. How could he possibly budget the project.

As far as FR pricing on a "per fixture" basis goes, I don't see how that could be relevant either given all the variables in materials and home design.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

We don't do new construction, but I have heard of some doing it as low as $325.00 an opening with fixtures.

15 years ago they were getting $800.00+ an opening and before the depression it was close to $1200.00

Is there something wrong with this picture?:whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've done a lot of residential new construction. I've done zero of it since going out on my own. There is just no money to be made in it unless you get the right builder, and they are rare. The said truth of it is most of it is going for around 500 per fixture around here. That includes rough in, top out and final, all materials, fixtures, permits, etc are on you. I'm not starving yet, so I'm not doing any residential new construction. Needs to be closer to 1000 a fixture(for chrome). Don't know why plumbers are out there doing it for 500 a fixture slitting there own throats, but if they want to chase pennies, so be it. You just wont see me doing it.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

A year ago, I told a builder 600 + + per fix. He asked what's ++? I told him plus fix. & faucets, he said he's been getting them done for 325 per. Told him I wasn't in business to make minimum wage & to have a nice day.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

bluewater said:


> Well thanks to the first couple of.post they had good input but who is user u666a he is an a-- I'm new to the page and don't have any pic up yet but I will as time passes I don't take a.bunch of pictures of my work because I'm normally to busy and don't remember to I run my company I don't ride the clock like some of my employee I'm normally more worried about getting the next job going anyway thanks for the input and for some of.you guys who took up for me


I think you are confusing me with someone else, BW. we had a troll invade your thread and after all the chaos that ensued, his posts were deleted and mine remained.

I in no way attempted to derail your thread BW, or insult you.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> We don't do new construction, but I have heard of some doing it as low as $325.00 an opening with fixtures.
> 
> 15 years ago they were getting $800.00+ an opening and before the depression it was close to $1200.00
> 
> Is there something wrong with this picture?:whistling2:


 
Sounds like people are scared to hold their ground. I don't get why a plumber would cut his own throat to make more money for a builder. The house is so much per square foot, no matter what the plumbers price. Last time a builder asked me to lower my price, I told him to raise his. I like to do new homes, but am not going be messed over by some builder.


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool thanks guys I'm using my phone to post so Its a little slow on updates I just saw where the hacked reply was deleted


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

bluewater said:


> Cool thanks guys I'm using my phone to post so Its a little slow on updates I just saw where the hacked reply was deleted


Yup, it was another interesting night in the Zone... And you probably didn't see the half of it!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is this how it's done by fixture?

Tub
Toilet
Lav

Shower
Toilet
Lav

Clothes Washer
Kitchen Sink
Ice Maker

Front Hydrant
Rear Hydrant

11 fixtures @425ea = $4,675

Does this include the water service and sewer? Regardless of square footage and number of floors? Do you figure gas the same way?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty much except you don't get paid for the hose bibs. Water heater counts as a fixture as dies the sewer and water lines up to 50'. Not much huh?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

So the OP is losing jobs to a guy that is doing a 2 bath house for $3,300? Geez, that seems awfully low.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If they are doing it at that price let them do it and wait until they are gone...:whistling2:
> 
> It won't be long....:laughing:


... but there will be 2 more to take his place. I haven't done any new con since 2006 and I do not miss it. I will not even do a remodel unless it is directly for the ho. Screw those vampire builders and gc's. Let them prey on someone else. New guys go into business everyday and most of them are scared, so they take whatever they can get just to survive. Most of them don't survive and some of them take a long time to figure it out. Either way, a builder can ride a sucker for several months until they wise up and then they just go find another sucker. There is a never ending supply of suckers.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Will said:


> Pretty much except you don't get paid for the hose bibs. Water heater counts as a fixture as dies the sewer and water lines up to 50'. Not much huh?


 
Whadda you mean you don't get paid for hose bibbs?

I'm so glad I don't do and never did new consrtuction.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm sure these guys use illegals for there plumbers that would be the only way to justify such a low number..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Whadda you mean you don't get paid for hose bibbs?
> 
> I'm so glad I don't do and never did new consrtuction.


Where I am the builders started popping a frost proof hydrant out of the outer wall under the sink to save a "fixture". That kinda screws you for an average fixture price. I just bid on for $1200 a fixture for 7 and we were high by 2K. We usually bid 1K fixture but the deal seemed a little weird and I always trust my gut a bid for BS if it's probable


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea I stoped.doing track housing and only do custom and com and I stay firm on my price I always say you pay for.what u get good thing about.all this Cheep work is there is gona be an ass load of repair work soon


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

bluewater said:


> Yea I stoped.doing track housing and only do custom and com and I stay firm on my price I always say you pay for.what u get good thing about.all this Cheep work is there is gona be an ass load of repair work soon


 
Can revenge borrow some of your extra periods you have in there?:jester:


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Man I'm using my phone and the period is beside the space bar so I tend to hit it a lot


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*$425 is*

The average insurance adjuster payout for a rough in only around here in Ct. plus $125 demo/dumpster...Another $400 for labor on fixture and trim out then .... Materials..at list prices.

Abe Lincoln said..

"Why work for less" ??... Not that Abe dummy:laughing:


----------

